# Starfire 110 gallon tank by miracles w/stand starphire



## guitarprod (Mar 24, 2016)

AMAZING DEAL ON STARPHIRE TANK

110g Starphire Glass crystal clear (Front) 61 x 19 x 22.5 " High . Made by Miracles used for freshwater for about a year. Excellent Condition
Stand is professionally made with solid wood and matches the tank perfectly. No drill holes in tank .
Both $300 firm
Additionally I have an overflow rated 100gph, dc6000 pump with regulator for speed and feeding, tubing and sump (Sump is 26.5 x 17.5 x 16" High,) with seacheM bio balls media available for $250. The pump alone was $150 and is more than adequate to handle the flow rate of this tank and bio balls are worth $70 all included
$250 firm
as well as heaters, sponges, 4 port bubbles etc for extra $$
prices are more than fair so please don't low ball

Located near Lawrence Keele area (pickup only)


----------

